# Deer Crossing Teasley Lake



## GAJoe (Mar 6, 2016)

Saw this bunch of deer headed my way so I headed theirs but kept on my side to keep the sun at my back.
 They came out on the same point as my "Still Waters" picture. But this time it was mid-day with harsh light.
They were acting spooky while in the woods and felt the need to get off that point and swam the lake. A sight to see.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Mar 6, 2016)

That's a good photo.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 6, 2016)

Fantastic captures!  Amazing creatures - I once watched a deer swim entirely across the Ohio river in strong current.  You got some more fine shots!


----------



## natureman (Mar 6, 2016)

Great shots.


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks guys!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 7, 2016)

You got some fine fine shot GaJoe


----------

